# band size/ ammo size?



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guys i was wondering what the difference between 3/8-7/16 ammo size single layer of theraband gold and 1/4-5/16 ammo single layer of theraband gold is please help.

-Vince


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

vfabrizio said:


> hey guys i was wondering what the difference between 3/8-7/16 ammo size single layer of theraband gold and 1/4-5/16 ammo single layer of theraband gold is please help.
> 
> -Vince


Everything else being equal, the smaller ammo will be faster, the larger will deliver more power.


----------



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

The doubled layer theraband typically moves heavier ammo better.


----------



## marmaz (Apr 17, 2015)

What is, therefore, the best coupled between the diameter of the steel balls and the power of the rubber bands or tubes? Thanks


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends on what you intend doing. If it's target shooting, the most optimal bandset for 3/8 steel ammo is 20 cm long 20mm>15mm taper. And that's just for me, other people have longer draw lengths, so they might change up the parameters a little.


----------

